# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  التحذير من بعض المؤرِّخين وبعض كتب التأريخ

## عدنان البخاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(1): المسعودي (صاحب مروج الذهب وغيرها من الكتب):
* قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في المنهاج (4/84) : (( ... وفي تاريخ المسعودي من الأكاذيب ما لا يحصيه إلاَّ الله تعالى ، فكيف يوثقُ بحكايةٍ منقطعةِ الإسناد ، في كتابٍ قد عرِفَ بكثرة الكذِب ... )).
______________________________  _________
(2) : يوسف بن قز أوغلي ، سبط ابن الجوزي ، (صاحب مرآة الزمان وغيرها من الكتب):
* قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في المنهاج (4/97-98) : (( ... فهذا الرجل يذكر في مصنَّفاته أنواعاً من الغثِّ والسمين ، ويحتجُّ في أغراضه بأحاديث كثيرةٍ ضعيفةٍ وموضوعة.
وكان يصنِّفُ بحسبِ مقاصد الناس ، يصنِّف للشيعة ما يناسبهم ، ليعوِّضوه بذلك .
ويصنِّف على مذهب أبي حنيفة لبعض الملوك ، لينال بذلك أغراضه .
فكانت طريقته طريقة الواعظ الذي قيل له : ما مذهبك ؟
قال : في أي مدينةٍ ؟
ولهذا يوجدُ في كتبه ثلبُ الخلفاء الراشدين وغيرهم من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ؛ لأجل مداهنة من قصد بذلك من الشيعة .
ويوجد في بعضها تعظيم الخلفاء الراشدين وغيرهم )).
______________________________  ____
(3) : ابن بطُّوطة ( الرَّحَّالة المشهور ) :
 قال العلاَّمة ابن خلدون رحمه الله في مقدِّمة تأريخه ديوان المبتدأ والخبر (ص/227) : (( ورد بالمغرب لعهد السلطان أبي عنان من ملوك بني مرين رجل من مشيخة طنجة يعرف بابن بطوطة كان رحل منذ عشرين سنة قبلهما إلى المشرق ، وتقلَّب في بلاد العراق واليمن والهند ، ودخل مدينة دهلي حاضرة ملك الهند وهو السلطان محمد شاه ، واتصل بملكها لذلك العهد وهو فيروزجوه ، وكان له منه مكان ، واستعمله في خطه القضاء بمذهب المالكية في عمله ، ثم انقلب إلى المغرب ، واتصل السلطان أبي عنان .
وكان يحدِّث عن شأن رحلته وما رأى من العجائب بممالك الأرض .
وأكثر ما كان يحدث عن دولة صاحب الهند ، ويأتي من أحواله بما يستغربه السامعون ! 
مثل أن ملك الهند إذا خرج إلى السفر أحصى أهل مدينته من الرجال والنساء والولدان وفرض لهم رزق ستة أشهر ، تدفع لهم من عطائه .
وأنه عند رجوعه من سفره يدخل في يوم مشهود يبرز فيه الناس كافة إلى صحراء البلد ويطوفون به وينصب أمامه في ذلك الحقل منجنيقات على الظهر ترى بها شكائر الدراهم والدنانير على الناس إلى أن يدخل إيوانه ، وأمثال هذه الحكايات . 
فتناحى الناس بتكذيبه . 
ولقيت أيامئذ وزير السلطان فارس بن وردار البعيد الصيت ففاوضته في هذا الشأن ، وأريته إنكار أخبار ذلك الرجل ، لما استفاض في الناس من تكذيبه ، ... الخ )) . 
 وقال الشيخ أحمد بن إبراهيم بن عيسى في شرحه لنونية ابن القيم (1/497-498) : (( وكذلك شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ، فلا يخفى ما افتروه عليه ورموه به من الإفك ، وجعلوه يقول بالتجسيم ، وحاشاه .
وذكر ابن بطوطة في رحلته المشهورة قال : ( وكان دخولي لبعلبك عشية النهار وخرجت منها بالغدو لفرط اشتياقي إلى دمشق ، وصلت يوم الخميس ( التاسع ) من شهر رمضان المعظم ، عام ( ست وعشرين وسبعمائة ) إلى مدينة دمشق الشام ، فنزلت فيها بمدرسة المالكية المعروفة بالشرابيشية ) .
- إلى أن قال [ يعني : ابن بطوطة ] : - ( وكان بدمشق من كبار الفقهاء الحنابلة تقي الدين ابن تيمية كبير الشام يتكلم في الفنون ) .
- إلى أن قال [ يعني : ابن بطوطة ] : - فحضرته يوم الجمعة وهو يعظ الناس على منبر الجامع ويذكرهم ، فكان من جملة كلامه [ يعني ابن تيمية ] أن قال : إن الله ينزل إلى سماء الدنيا كنزولي هذا ، ونزل درجة من المنبر ، فعارضه فقيه مالكي يعرف بابن الزهراء ... - إلى آخر ما هذى به ابن بطوطة .
أقول [ يعني : الشيخ أحمد بن إبراهيم بن عيسى ] : واغوثاه بالله من هذا الكذب ، الذي لم يخف الله كاذبه ، ولم يستحي مفتريه ، وفي الحديث : ( إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت) .
ووضوح هذا الكذب أظهر من أن يحتاج الى الإطناب ، والله حسيب هذا المفتري الكذاب ، فإنه ذكر أنه دخل دمشق في 9 رمضان سنة 726 ! 
وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية إذ ذاك قد حبس في القلعة ، كما ذكر ذلك العلماء الثقات ، كتلميذه الحافظ محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الهادي ، والحافظ ابي الفرج عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن رجب في طبقات الحنابلة .
قال فى ترجمة الشيخ من طبقاته المذكورة : مكث الشيخ في القلعة من شعبان سنة ست وعشرين إلى ذي القعدة سنة ثمان وعشرين .
وزاد ابن عبد الهادي : أنه دخلها في سادس شعبان .
فانظر إلى هذا المفتري ، يذكر أنه حضره وهو يعظ الناس على منبر الجامع !
فياليت شعري ! هل انتقل منبر الجامع إلى داخل قلعة دمشق ؟! 
فانظر كلام تلامذته ، وغيرهم من العارفين بحاله - أهل الورع والامانة والديانة - يتَّضح لك كذب هذا المغربي ، عامله الله بما يستحق . 
والله أعلم .
وكم كذبوا عليه وبهتوه ، وقوَّلوه أشياء هو بريء منها )) . 


* تنبيه : 
• ليس المقصود من ذكر كذَبة المؤرِّخين أنَّ كلَّ أو أكثر ما أرَّخوه كذبٌ .
• بل المراد الحذر من نقولهم المنكرة وما يتفرَّدون به من الغرائب ، ومنها : ما أشار إليه العلاَّمة ابن خلدون رحمه الله .
• وإلاّ*َ فهذا الواقدي وما يُروى من جهته ، وحاله حاله *!
• أما أنهم كذَبة لأجل أنه ثبت كذبهم مستفيضاً من وجوهٍ متعددة وفي أخبار متغايرة أولم يثبت ذلك =فليس ذلك طلبنا .
• إنما من ثبت كذبه مرَّةً فقد أبان لنا عورته فوجب الحذرُ منه ( كما قيل عن المدلِّس ) .
ثم لا يعنينا كثيراً كونه كذب في كلِّ خبره صريحاً أو ( بالمبالغات والتهويلات ) ، أو كان يكذب الشيء بعد الشيء . 
وبالله تعالى التوفيق 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

رحِمَ اللهُ القحطاني إذ يقول:

لا تَقبَلَنَّ مِنَ التَوارِخِ كُلَّما       جَمَعَ الرُواةُ وَخَطَّ كُلُّ بَنانِ

أبا عاصم ...سلامٌ عليك، قد سررتُ والله باسمك إذ يلوح على الشاشة ...فجزاك الله خيراً على الفوائد.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي أبا عاصم ، حياك الله وبياك
أخي الكريم من وصف من أهل العلم المسعودي بأنه (( مؤرخ كذاب )) (؟!) .
تأمل ( وفي تاريخ المسعودي من الأكاذيب ما لا يحصيه إلاَّ الله تعالى ، فكيف يوثقُ بحكايةٍ منقطعةِ الإسناد ، في كتابٍ قد عرِفَ بكثرة الكذِب ... )
لا يستفاد من كلام شيخ الإسلام البتة أن المسعودي كذاب
وهناك فرق بين الكذب ،  وروايته  
وقل مثل ذلك في سبط ابن الجوزي
وأرى – والله أعلم – تغيير عنوان الموضوع إلى : « التحذير من بعض كتب التاريخ » هذا العنوان ، أما من حيث المضمون ، فيتم تقييم المؤرخ ومصنفه تقييمًا موضوعيًا ..
وأقول : ليس معنى التحذير من الكتاب طرحه ، ولكن التنبّه والتيقّظ ..
والله أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* حياكم الله أباعبدالله وبيَّاكم ... لكم غَيبةٌ وإلي مشاركاتكم شوق. 



> لا يستفاد من كلام شيخ الإسلام البتة أن المسعودي كذاب.. وهناك فرق بين الكذب ،  وروايته .


* حياك الله وبيَّاك أخي الكريم، وجزاك خيرًا على هذا القيد المهم.
واتَّفق معك على أنَّ وصف الكتاب بأنَّ فيه أكاذيب (ومنها: المبالغات) لا يلزم منه كون مؤلِّفه كاذبًا.
فيُضاف هذا التنبيه أيضًا ههنا فيُقال: إنَّ وصف الكتاب بأنَّ فيه أكاذيب لا يلزم منه كون مؤلِّفه هو من اخترعها.
* ثم لا مانع من كون عنوان الموضوع أوسع من مضمونه من باب الاستطراد، فقد يذكر في هذا الموضوع من ليس معنيًّا بعنوانه، وقد يذكر أيضًا استطرادًا من هو أوثق الناس في النقل أو ... الخ 
==============================  ============
(4): الشِّهرستاني:
* قال الإمام أبوالعباس أحمد بن عبدالحليم بن تيمية رحمه الله في منهاج السنة (6/300-307) : 
" ما ينقله الشهرستاني، وأمثاله من المصنفين في الملل والنحل, عامته مما ينقله بعضهم عن بعض , وكثير من ذلك لم يحرر فيه أقوال المنقول عنهم, ولم يذكر الإسناد في عامة ما ينقله.
بل هو ينقل من كتب من صنف المقالات قبله.
مثل أبي عيسى الورَّاق، وهو من المصنفين للرافضة, المتهمين في كثير مما ينقلونه .
ومثل أبي يحيى وغيرهما من الشيعة . 
وينقل أيضا من كتب بعض الزيدية والمعتزلة الطاعنين في كثير من الصحابة .
ولهذا تجد نقل الأشعري أصحّ من نقل هؤلاء , لأنه أعلم بالمقالات , وأشد احترازا من كذب الكذابين فيها .
مع أنه يوجد في نقله , ونقل عامة من ينقل المقالات بغير ألفاظ أصحابها ، ولا إسناد عنهم =من الغلط ما يظهر به الفرق بين قولهم وبين ما نقل عنهم .
حتى في نقل الفقهاء بعضهم مذاهب بعض , فإنه يوجد فيها غلط كثير , وإن لم يكن الناقل ممن يقصد الكذب.
بل يقع الغلط على من ليس له غرض في الكذب عنه , بل هو معظم له أو متبع له .
وكثير من الناقلين ليس قصده الكذب , لكن المعرفة بحقيقة أقوال الناس من غير نقل ألفاظهم وسائر ما به يعرف مرادهم = قد يتعسر على بعض الناس , ويتعذر على بعضهم .
ثم إن غالب كتب أهل الكلام والناقلين للمقالات ينقلون في أصول الملل والنحل من المقالات ما يطول وصفه .
ونفس ما بعث الله به رسوله, وما يقوله أصحابه والتابعون لهم في ذلك الأصل , الذي حكوا فيه أقوال الناس =لا ينقلونه .
لا تعمداً منهم لتركه , بل لأنهم لم يعرفوه , بل ولا سمعوه , لقلَّة خبرتهم بنصوص الرسول وأصحابه والتابعين .
وكتاب المقالات للأشعري أجمع هذه الكتب وأبسطها , وفيه من الأقوال وتحريرها ما لا يوجد في غيرها . 
وقد نقل مذهب أهل السنة والحديث بحسب ما فهمه وظنه قولهم, وذكر أنه يقول بكل ما نقله عنهم. 
وجاء بعده من أتباعه - كابن فورك- من لم يعجبه ما نقله عنهم, فنقص من ذلك وزاد .
مع هذا .. فلكون خبرته بالكلام أكثر من خبرته بالحديث ومقالات السلف وأئمة السنة =قد ذكر في غير موضع عنهم أقوالا في النفي والإثبات لم تنقل عن أحد منهم أصلا مثل ذلك الإطلاق, لا لفظا ولا معنى.
بل المنقول الثابت عنهم يكون فيه تفصيل في نفى ذلك اللفظ والمعنى المراد وإثباته .
وهم منكرون الإطلاق الذي أطلقه من نقل عنهم, ومنكرون لبعض المعنى الذي أراده بالنفي والإثبات.
والشهرستاني قد نقل في غير موضع أقوالاً ضعيفة , يعرفها من يعرف مقالات الناس , مع أن كتابه أجمع من أكثر الكتب المصنفة في المقالات وأجود نقلا , لكن هذا الباب وقع فيه ما وقع . 
ولهذا لما كان خبيراً بقول الأشعرية وقول ابن سينا ونحوه من الفلاسفة , كان أجود ما نقله قول هاتين الطائفتين . 
وأما الصحابة والتابعون وأئمة السنة والحديث , فلا هو ولا أمثاله يعرفون أقوالهم .
بل ولا سمعوه على وجهها بنقل أهل العلم لها بالأسانيد المعروفة , وإنما سمعوا جملا تشتمل على حق وباطل.
ولهذا إذا اعتبرت مقالاتهم الموجودة في مصنفاتهم الثابتة بالنقل عنهم, وجد من ذلك ما يخالف تلك النقول عنهم. 
وهذا من جنس نقل التواريخ والسير ونحو ذلك من المرسلات والمقاطيع وغيرهما , مما فيه صحيح وضعيف ...
وأما قوله - [يعني: ابن المطهر ] -: (( إن الشهرستاني من أشدِّ المتعصبين عل الإمامية )).
فليس كذلك, بل يميل كثيراً إلى أشياء من أمورهم , بل يذكر أحيانا أشياء من كلام الإسماعيلية الباطنية منهم ويوجهه . 
ولهذا اتهمه بعض الناس بأنه من الإسماعيلية, وإن لم يكن الأمر كذلك . 
وقد ذكر من اتهمه شواهد من كلامه وسيرته . 
وقد يقال: هو مع الشيعة بوجه , ومع أصحاب الأشعري بوجه .
وقد وقع في هذا كثير من أهل الكلام والوعاظ, وكانوا يدعون بالأدعية المأثورة في صحيفة علي بن الحسين, إن كان أكثرها كذبا على علي ابن الحسين.
وبالجملة .. فالشهرستاني يظهر الميل إلى الشيعة , إما بباطنه وإما مداهنة لهم , فإن هذا الكتاب – كتاب "الملل والنحل"- صنفه لرئيس من رؤسائهم , وكانت له ولاية ديوانية .
وكان للشهرستاني مقصود في استعطافه له . 
وكذلك صنف له كتاب"المصارعة" بينه وبين ابن سينا, لميله إلى التشيع والفلسفة . 
وأحسن أحواله أن يكون من الشيعة , إن لم يكن من الإسماعيلية , أعنى المصنَّف له . 
ولهذا تحامل فيه للشيعة تحاملا بينا.
وإذا كان في غير ذلك من كتبه يبطل مذهب الإمامية , فهذا يدل على المداهنة لهم في هذا الكتاب لأجل من صنفه له...".

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم أبا عاصم على هذه الفوائد 
وجزى الله الأخ أشرف بنَ محمد خيراً على تنبيهه

----------


## أبو سليمان التميمي

بارك الله فيكم أبا عاصم على هذه الفوائد

----------


## محمد محيسن

*و أعتقد أن تاريخ الطبري مليء بالروايات المكذوبة والضعيفة !! فيجب الحذر منه ...وهذا لم يقدح في مؤلفه !!
وكذلك غيره من المؤرخين ...لا تقدح فيهم كثرة الروايات المكذوبة ...
أليس كذلك شيخنا البخاري حفظك الباري ؟.*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

- السلام عليكم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   تنبيهٌ للإخوة الكرام: قمت بتغيير العنوان من (التحذير من كذبة المؤرخين) إلى ما ترونه؛ لأجل الحذر من اللبس الذي قد يقع ممَّا أشار إليه أخونا الكريم الشيخ أشرف.




> *و أعتقد أن تاريخ الطبري مليء بالروايات المكذوبة والضعيفة !! فيجب الحذر منه ...وهذا لم يقدح في مؤلفه !!
> وكذلك غيره من المؤرخين ...لا تقدح فيهم كثرة الروايات المكذوبة ...
> أليس كذلك شيخنا البخاري حفظك الباري ؟.*



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حياكم الله يا أخي الكريم.. نعم.. لاشكَّ أن تأريخ إمام المؤرِّخين -أبوجعفر الطَّبري رحمه الله- وكتب غيره، بل حتى كتب كثيرٌ من كتب الحديث فيها الغثُّ والسَّمين، والثابت والمختلق، والدقيق والمبالغ فيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن الغرض من هذا الموضوع التنبيه إلى ما يقع في بعض تلك الكتب من اختلاق الكذب أوكثرته، سواء من جهة مصنِّف الكتاب أومرويَّاته فيها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والموضوع في الحقيقة لم يكتمل بالأمثلة السابقة حسبُ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فههنا مباحث أخرى باقيةٌ في التحذير من بعض الرواة المؤرِّخين الذي تدور عليهم كثيرٌ من المرويَّات التاريخية، وقد طعنوا بكذبٍ أونحوه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مع التنبيه على ضوابط للتعامل مع هذه الكتب في الاستدلال والاحتجاج...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتظهر فائدة هذا الموضوع المهم لمن اشتغل بدحض وكشف عوار استدلالات أهل الأهواء متتبِّعي الحجج -زعموا!-من تلك الكتب، بمختلف مشاربهم؛ كالرافضة، والمستشرقين، وأذنابهم، والعلمانين... الخ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلعل الله يعين على إتمام الموضوع..

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

لماذا مؤرخى التاريخ نقلوا الراويات الكاذبة عن الصحابة رضى الله عنهم كالطبرى وهم يعلمون مكانة الصحابة والأحاديث التى تنهى عن سب الصحابة حتى أن الرويبضة عندما يحتج على العلماء على عدم عدالة الصحابة يحتج بما كتب فى الطبرى وغيره من كتب التاريخ.

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فى الأخوة جميعا ،وحقا إن علم التاريخ من العلوم الخطيرة التى لا مفر لطالب العلم من تعلمه ، والوقوف على فلسفته ومراميه ، إذ لا يمكن لمحدث أن يستغنى عن التاريخ ولا لفقيه ، ولا لمفسر ن ولذا كان ابن المبارك رضى الله عنه يقول لما استعمل الكذابون لنا الكذب استعملنا لهم التاريخ ، وقدصنف العلامة السخاوى تلميذ الحافظ ابن حجر كتابا عظيما فى هذا الباب رغم صغر جرمه ، وسماه " الإعلان بالتوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ" رغم أنه دفاعا عن التاريخ ذد من ذمه ، إلا أن فيه علما جما حول كتب التاريخ والمحدثين والمفسرين وووو وفيه تعليم لطالب العلم كيف يقبل الخبر التاريخ ، وكيف يرفضه
على أمل بعودة كتبت ذلك على عجلة من أمرى

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بالمناسبة يا شيخ عدنان ما هي حجتكم في ضبط 
(الشِّهرستاني) ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بالمناسبة يا شيخ عدنان ما هي حجتكم في ضبط 
> (الشِّهرستاني) ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حياكم الله يا شيخ أشرف.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليست لي حُجَّة في ذلك؛ لأنَّ ضبطها هكذا غلطٌ، سبق به اللِّسان، أواعتاد عليه فيما يبدو، وأنا أعلمُ أنَّ كلمة (شَهْر) فارسية الأصل، ما زالت مستعملة عند فرس هذا الزمان، بمعنى البلدة والمدينة، والاستان الناحية، فكأنَّ معناها: (مدينة الناحية). كما بيَّن ذلك عند ياقوت في معجمه، بل كما هو ذائعٌ اليوم في الاستعمال عند الفرس ومن أخذ عنهم لغتهم من ذاك الزمن.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومنها: تسمية كثير من البلدان في هذا الزمان، التي تلحقها استان، كأوزبكستان، وباكستان، وقديًما: هندوستان! وهكذا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما ألمحت إليه هو الصَّحيح وهو "شَهْرستان"، والنسبة إليه الـ"شَهْرستاني".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا، ولكني قلت في نفسي لعل الشيخ عدنان وقف على قول أو وجه بالكسر أو هكذا وردت في إحدى المطبوعات المعنيّة بالضبط .. إلخ من الاحتمالات .. فقلت أستفيد منكم حفظكم الله، ولم أُرد الإشارة إلى التخطئة أصالة .. ولإتمام فائدتكم فإن الراء مفتوحة أيضًا حتى لا يقرأها أحد المارّة (الشَّهْرِستاني)  ، بل الصواب (الشَّهْرَسْتان  ). والله أعلم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بودِّي لو تفرَّغنا في هذه الصفحة بذكر رواة السِّير الذين تدور عنهم الأخبار في كتبها، ممَّن طُعِن في روايته مطلقًا أوبقيد.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم يا شيخ أشرف.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

ماشاء الله ، موضوع قيم .
بارك الله فيك .




> بودِّي لو تفرَّغنا في هذه الصفحة بذكر رواة السِّير الذين تدور عنهم الأخبار في كتبها، ممَّن طُعِن في روايته مطلقًا أوبقيد.


لعل ( أبو مخنف ) منهم .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> لماذا مؤرخى التاريخ نقلوا الراويات الكاذبة عن الصحابة رضى الله عنهم كالطبرى وهم يعلمون مكانة الصحابة والأحاديث التى تنهى عن سب الصحابة حتى أن الرويبضة عندما يحتج على العلماء على عدم عدالة الصحابة يحتج بما كتب فى الطبرى وغيره من كتب التاريخ.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. الإمام الطَّبري وغيره من أوعية الإسناد والرِّواية ليسوا بمعزلٍ عن سائر أهل الصَّنعة من المُسندين، إنَّما ينقلون الأخبار الصَّحيحة بالأسانيد المثبتة ليقف عليها العارف بها فيحصل له بها الطمأنينة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذا ينقل الأخبار الواهية والسَّاقطة بالأسانيد التي فيها من يطعن في حالهم، ويبرزون ذلك في أسانيدهم ليُعرف أنَّ الخبر من جهتهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنَّما يحصل العتب والاحتجاج على هؤلاء الأئمَّة ما لو اشترطوا على أنفسهم تحرِّي الصِّحَّة في النَّقل، ثم نقلوا عن أمثال هؤلاء السَّاقطين في الرِّواية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويُقال للدهماء من الغوغاء، ومن هم أولى منهم من مرضى الشُّبهات، هل تظنُّون أنَّ تاريخ الطَّبري هو كصحيح البخاري، وهل رأيتم أئمَّة الإسلام يجعلون كتب السُّنَّة المسندة -فضلا عن غيرها- بمنزلة واحدة؟!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأعتذر عن تأخُر ردِّي عن سؤالك، فما نشطُّت له إلَّا الآن..




> ماشاء الله ، موضوع قيم .
> بارك الله فيك .
> لعل ( أبو مخنف ) منهم .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعم، أبومخنف لوط بن يحيى، ومن كان مثله، لو جُرِّد الكلام عنهم ههنا لكان في ذلك نفعًا عظيمًا، خاصَّةً في صدِّ شبهات النَّاقلين والمنقِّبين في كتب التأريخ لبثِّ الشبهات بين المسلمين.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

يوجد دراسة عن أبي مخنف (مرويّات أبي مخنف في تاريخ الطبري "عصر الخلافة الراشدة": دراسة نقدية)، تأليف: يَحيى بن إبراهيم اليَحيى.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ أشرف، كنت رأيت كتاب اليحيى قبل سنين أول ما صدر، وهي كأنَّها رسالة علميَّة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن لو فُرِّغ خلاصة ما في ذاك الكتاب - وليس عندي - لكن في ذلك خيرًا عامًّا.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الكتاب موجود عندي ، ولعلي أنشط لتصويره أو وضع زبدة البحث ، والله المعين .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعلَّك تجمع بين الخيرين، فيضاعف لك الأجر إن شاء الله مرَّتين.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=1424

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E3%CD%D2%E6%E4

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا شيخ عدنان

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم أخي عدنان ..
هناك كتاب مفيد في هذا الباب ، عنوانه : ( أغاليط المؤرخين ) ؛ للشيخ أبي اليسر عابدين .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكما.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالنسبة لما ذكرته أخي سليمان من الكتاب وصورة غلافة وفهرسته فليس من موضوعنا، لأنَّ الموضوع عن المؤرِّخين وكتب التأريخ عمومًا، ليس عن أحداث تأريخية؛ إلَّا إن كان الكاتب قد تناول مثل هذه القضايا ضمنًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والغرض من هذا الموضوع إعطاء ما يمثَّل المنهج والقواعد والتَّحذيرات العامَّة لمن يتناول كتب التأريخ وروايات المؤرِّخين عمومًا.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

- حبذا لو تجمع " كتابًا مختصرًا " في ماقيل عن مشاهير المؤرخين : " جرحًا وتعديلا " ، أظنه سيكون نافعًا ..
يُستفاد لمن وُفق لهذا من :
1- الرسائل الجامعية التي درست منهج أحد المؤرخين . ( كثير منها لم يُطبع )
2- من كتب عن المؤرخين بصفة عامة . أبرزها : ( مؤرخو مصر ) لعنان . ( المؤرخون الدمشقيون ) للمنجد .
3- كتب حذر منها العلماء ؛ للشيخ مشهور . ( فيه شذرات متفرقة ) .
4- كتاب : ( منهج كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي مع دراسة لتطور التدوين ومناهج المؤرخين ) للدكتور/ محمد بن صامل العلياني السلمي.
5- مقالات متفرقة . منها :
http://saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/mm/8.htm

وفقكم الله ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك يا أخي.. ولعلَّك تقوم بذلك فلك كتابةٌ في هذا الباب قديمة فيما أظن، مشابهة لسلسلة كتابات الشيخ مشهور سلمان.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا هو نافعٌ من جهات أخرى، مثل:



> صدِّ شبهات النَّاقلين والمنقِّبين في كتب التأريخ لبثِّ الشبهات بين المسلمين.

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

بارك الله فيك ,, يقول الدكتور محمد علي الصلابي ,, 
" إن من مصلحة الإنسانية عموماً أن يتولى كتابة تاريخها وتفسيره بمنهجية علمية أصحاب العقيدة الإسلامية  الحقّة , لأنّهم  ينظرون بمنظار هذه العقيدة الشاملة في نظرتها للحياة وللإنسانية , والتي  لا تقبل تفرقة بين  السّلوك العملي وبين الإعتقاد القلبي  , والباحث المسلم أولى بتفسير التاريخ البشري كلّه فضلاً عن تاريخه الإسلامي , وذلك أنه يملك المنهج السليم الذي يزنُ به كافة الأشياء والقيم وأحداث التاريخ كما لا يخفى أن ترك الالتزام بالمنهج الإسلامي في كتابة التاريخ يوقع الباحث في أخطاء كبيرة تزلُّ بها الأقدام ,  فهذا محمّد عبد الله عنان المؤرخ المصري كاتبٌ من أبناء المسلمين مشهور بدراساته التاريخية يجعل هذا العنوان " أساطيرُ دينية توجّه سير التاريح " !! .

ففي أحد فصول كتاب له سمّاه " مواقف حاسمة في تاريخ الإسلام " 

أنكر في هذا الفصل ثلاث قضايا مهمّة من قضايا العقيدة وهي : المهدي , ونزول عيسى ابن مريم عليه السّلام في آخر الزمان , ويوم القيامة !! , وجعلها من طائفة الأساطير وعرضها عرضاً فيه سخرية واستهزاء بالمؤمنين بها , ولم يفرق بين الكذّابين المستغلين لجهل الغوغاء وبين حقائق هذه القضايا العقدية الثابتة بنصوص الشرع , وإجماع الأمّة المسلمة سلفاً وخلفاً  !! .
وبعد : فلا ريب أن من أولويات القواعد المنهجية وبدهياتها عدم إنكار القضايا العقدية وغيرها من المجمع عليها بسبب وقوع انحراف عند بعض الناس  في تطبيقها , لأنّ الانحراف لا يعالج بانحراف آخر , وإنّما يعالج الانحراف بإصلاحه , وإيضاح الحقّ وتعرية الباطل وكشفه , فإذا وجدنا من يستغل الأحاديث  الواردة في المهدي – مثلاً – فيدّعِي لنفسه المهدية لغرض سياسي أو اقتصادي , كما حدث  ذلك في الواقع التاريخي عندما ادعى العبيديون أنّ عبيد الله بن ميمون القدّاح هو المهدي !! وكذلك ادّعى محمد بن تومرت المغربي ذلك وغيرهم كثير !! " .


صفحات مشرقة من التاريخ الإسلامي ,, الدكتور محمّد علي الصّلاّبي

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (2) : يوسف بن قز أوغلي ، سبط ابن الجوزي ، (صاحب مرآة الزمان وغيرها من الكتب):
> * قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في المنهاج (4/97-98) : (( ... فهذا الرجل يذكر في مصنَّفاته أنواعاً من الغثِّ والسمين ، ويحتجُّ في أغراضه بأحاديث كثيرةٍ ضعيفةٍ وموضوعة.
> وكان يصنِّفُ بحسبِ مقاصد الناس ، يصنِّف للشيعة ما يناسبهم ، ليعوِّضوه بذلك .
> ويصنِّف على مذهب أبي حنيفة لبعض الملوك ، لينال بذلك أغراضه .
> فكانت طريقته طريقة الواعظ الذي قيل له : ما مذهبك ؟
> قال : في أي مدينةٍ ؟
> ولهذا يوجدُ في كتبه ثلبُ الخلفاء الراشدين وغيرهم من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ؛ لأجل مداهنة من قصد بذلك من الشيعة .
> ويوجد في بعضها تعظيم الخلفاء الراشدين وغيرهم )).


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الإمام الذَّهبي في الميزان (4/471): «يوسف بن قزغلي، الواعظ المؤرِّخ، شمس الدِّين، أبو المظفَّر، سبط ابن الجوزي.
روى عن جدِّه وطائفة، وألَّف كتاب مرآة الزَّمان، فتراه يأتي فيه بمناكير الحكايات، وما أظنه بثقةٍ فيما ينقله، بل يجنف ويجازف، ثم إنَّه ترفَّض، وله مؤلَّف في ذلك، نسأل الله العافية.
مات سنة أربع وخمسين وستمائة بدمشق.
قال الشيخ محيي الدين اليونيني: لما بلغ جدِّي موت سبط ابن الجوزى قال: لا رحمه الله، كان رافضيًّا.
قلت: كان بارعًا في الوعظ ومدرِّسًا للحنفيَّة».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الحافظ ابن حجر في اللِّسان (8/565): «وقد عظَّم شأن مرآة الزَّمان القطب اليونيني فقال في الذَّيل الذي كتبه بعدها بعد أن ذكر التواريخ قال: فرأيت أجمعها مقصداً وأعذبها موردًا وأحسنها بيانًا وأصحها روايةً، تكاد جنة ثمرها تكون عياناً = مرآة الزمان,
وقال في ترجمته: كان له القبول التَّام عند الخاص والعام، من أبناء الدنيا وأبناء الآخرة.
ولما ذكر أنَّه تحول حنفيًّا لأجل المعظَّم عيسى قال: إنَّه كان يعظِّم الإمام أحمد، ويتغالى فيه، وعندي أنَّه لم ينقل عن مذهبه إلَّا في الصُّورة الظَّاهرة..
وقد اتَّهمه الحافظ زين الدِّين ابن رجب..
قال ابن رجب: وأبوالمظفَّر [يعني المترجَمِ له] ليس بحُجَّةٍ فيما ينقله».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلت: كلام ابن رجب في الذيل على الطبقات (1/446).

----------


## ابو محمد رضا

بارك الله فيك يا اخي

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

هذه خاتمة كتاب (مرويّات أبي مخنف في تاريخ الطبري "عصر الخلافة الراشدة": دراسة نقدية) (ص487=490) :-
لقد كان أبرز النتائج التي خرجتُ بها من هذا البحث ما يلي :
1) إجماع العلماء على ترك أبي مخنف وعدم الاعتبار به .
2) ثبوت تشيع أبي مخنف . وقد أكدت ذلك مروياته وما أضفاه عليها من الصبغة الشيعية .
3) تعمد أبي مخنف التزوير والتحريف في الروايات . ومن أمثلة ذلك :
* قصدة الشورة : فمع أن رواي القصة واحد عند البخاري وأبو مخنف وهو عمرو بن ميمون ، إلا أن أبا مخنف غيّر في المتن وزاد فيه زيادات منكرة .
* قصة مبايعة علي (رضي الله عنه) فقد ساقها أبو مخنف بنفس الإسناد الذي ساقه بها الإمام أحمد ، ومع ذلك فقد غيّر أبو مخنف في ألفاظها وأضاف إليها كلمات غريبة منكرة .
4) كثرة روايات أبي مخنف في تاريخ الطبري ، فقد بلغ مجموعها (585) رواية ، شملت فترة زمنية طويلة امتدت من وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى سنة 132هـ
5) أن جميع أسانيد أبي مخنف ضعيفة ، ولا تقتصر علتها على كونه ضعيفًا ، إذ لا يخلو سند منها من إرسال ، أو انقطاع ، أو عضل ، أو تدليس ، أو ضعف في الرواة ممن فوقه .
6) اعتماد كثير من المؤرخين والكتاب على روايات الأخباريين - على ما فيها من الغرائب - مع وجود بديل من الرويات الصحيحة في كتب الحديث .
ومن أمثلة ذلك : (قصة السقيفة) فقد وردت عند البخاري من ثلاثة طرق ، وأخرجها الإمام أحمد وابن أبي شيبة والنسائي والترمذي والحاكم ، وغيرهم . ومع ذلك ل انجد سوى رواية أبي مخنف ! مع اشتمالها على كثير من الغرائب والأباطيل .
7) ما ذكره أبو مخنف من الخصومات والشتائم بين معاوية (رضي الله عنه) وعُمّال علي (رضي الله عنه) على مِصر لم يصح منها شيء في المصادر الأخرى .
8) عدم صحة خبر اشتراك محمد بن أبي بكر في دم عثمان (رضي الله عنه) .
9) أن جميع روايات وقعة صفين - التي ساقها الطبري في تاريخه ، وتلقاها عنه المؤرخون ، والكتّاب المعاصرون - كلها عن طريق أبي مخنف ، سوى سبع روايات جاءت من طرق أخرى ، وهي بمجموعها لا تعادل رواية مطولة من روايات أبي مخنف . مما يلقي الشك على سائر الدراسات المعاصرة التي تناولت الموضوع من خلال تاريخ الطبري دون نقد . وبغض النظر عن ضعف روايات أبي مخنف ، وما شحنت به من الغرائب والأباطيل ، فإننا لا نستطيع أن نأخذ أحداث صفين من هذه الروايات وحدها ، وذلك لأنها صورت لنا الوقعة من وجهة نظر واحدة وهي (جيش علي) إذ لا يمكن مقارنة وصفها لجيش علي (رضي الله عنه) بوصفها جيش معاوية (رضي الله عنه) من حيث الكم ، ولا أتصور أن نسبة الروايات عن جيش معاوية تعادل خمسة بالمائة من مجموع الروايات.
بل إنه لا يمكن أن يؤخذ منها وصف جيش علي أيضًا ، وذلك لأن أبا مخنف متأثر بالنظرة القبلية ، فَأَزْدِيَّته جعلته يكثر من قبائل اليمن ويشيد برجالها ، حتى طغت أخبارها على القبائل الأخرى . فكانت نسبة الروايات التي تذكر هذه القبائل ، إلى قبائل اليمن لا تزيد على الربع ، بحيث يتصور القارئ أن قبائل اليمن وحدها في الميدان .
10) أن قضية التحكيم بين بين علي ومعاوية (رضي الله عنهما) بعد جمع طرقها ودراسة أسانيدها ومتونها ثبت بطلانها من وجوه كثيرة ، وقد فصلتها في مكانها من البحث .
11) أن اعتماد الطبري على مرويات أبي مخنف عن صفين وغيرها ، وإهماله لكتب أخرى لا يمكن أن يعلل بترجيحه لأبي مخنف عليها ، ولعله لم يقف على تلك الكتب أصلا ، وهذا ما أميل إليه ، وبخاصة كتاب شيخه عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد عن صفّين ، وكتاب يحيى بن سليمان الجعفي شيخ البخاري عن صفين .
فعلى عدم وقوف الطبري على هذه المصادر اضطره إلى الاعتماد على أبي مخنف في هذه الموضوعات ، مع أن القاعدة عند الطبري أن العهدة على الرواة ومن أسند فقد أحال .
ولعل هذه الدراسة المقارنة عن مرويات أبي مخنف في تاريخ الطبري تفتح الباب لدراسات مقارنة أخرى تؤدي إلى تعميق النظرة النقدية إلى تاريخ صدر الإسلام وتكفل القيام بدراسات تاريخية متزنة بعيدة شطحات الرواة ذوي الاتجاهات العقدية والسياسية المتباينة ، والتي انعكست على صبغة بعض الروايات ، أو انتقاء مجموعة من الروايات وإهمال الأخرى تبعًا للأهواء .

----------


## صبح الأندلسية

جزاكم الله خير

----------

